

Programmers Who Defined The Technology Industry: Where Are They Now? - jpablo
http://www.itworld.com/development/124541/programmers-who-defined-the-technology-industry-where-are-they-now

======
ojbyrne
From the Dan Bricklin section: "One thing I've always done, for many years --
I know Bob Frankston did, too -- you have to figure out a path through the
whole thing and implement that first,"

I believe we call that MVP now.

~~~
estherschindler
If you read all the way to the end, you'll see that it was a common theme
among those early developers.

------
stsmytherie
Very important point Bricklin makes, and one I agree with strongly:

"But one thing is and was necessary: experience shipping a product. You should
know, he says, 'what it is to actually complete something and get it out the
door. That's a real important thing to learn.' Nothing beats the experience of
shipping software, to take something from start to finish. You get feedback
from users, and find out what you did right and wrong. It's even better, he
says, to do this with other people"

Ideas and knowledge are great. Accomplishment is something else altogether.
Ship, ship, ship!

------
DavidSJ
The ads on that site are absolutely horrendous, playing sound without warning
and covering the main content. Flagged this link for that reason.

------
8ren
one page: <http://www.itworld.com/print/124541>

------
alexyoung
On the same topic, I really enjoyed this podcast that included Dan Bricklin:

<http://thisdeveloperslife.com/post/1270441885/1-0-5-homerun>

Some great stories by developers who hit a "home run"

------
stsmytherie
adblock ftw! Very interesting read.

